
GitHub is down for some users - varunagrawal
https://www.githubstatus.com/
======
gnulinux
Continuing the pattern of downtimes in high-profile tech products. I'm
genuinely curious whether this is a quirky property of Poisson distribution or
something more interesting is going on...

EDIT: One datapoint, Boston, MA, here still getting 500s e.g. in gist.

~~~
slondr
The web is so centralized at this point that I don't think Poisson processes
even really apply. When Cloudflare goes down, so does half the world. When AWS
sneezes, 10% of websites die for an hour. It wouldn't surprise me if Azure was
experiencing some funkiness and that's what was causing GitHub's issues.

------
slondr
It's been promoted to a "Major Outage." This is disrupting a lot of stuff. I
hope their engineers can fix whatever the problem is before too long.

------
s_dev
Gone from Major Outage to Degraded Performance in the space of minutes.

At least the status page is working. Was expecting all green lights like most
other major cloud providers.

------
omiossec
now, Degraded Performance for now only on API, Issues and PR

